# no emulation system type (00)



## RAISETOWIN

My computer has recently become unbootable. Not sure why because the last time it was shut down from windows as normal. I am running windows xp home edition on a scsi drive. When I go to boot from my windows xp cd I get the message "1. No emulation system type (00)". I checked all my connections and made sure everything was slotted correctly and still got the same message. I have booted from and even installed with this CD on the same system. What could be the problem? 

P.S.  I dont have a floppy drive!


----------



## tlarkin

can you boot to a recovery console off the OS CD?


----------



## SirKenin

It sounds like your Windows can not load the RAM drive onto the HDD, indicating a HDD problem.  If you can, use the Windows CD to wipe out any partitions on the HDD and start over again.  If you can't create any new partitions you might want to look at the disk as the source of the problem.


----------



## RAISETOWIN

I cant use the recovery program because the computer wont boot.  I have my BIOS set to boot to CD first and when it gets to the point where it should boot from the CD I get the message.  The CD ROM is working fine.

Its not the CD because the same thing happened when I used another bootable CD.


----------



## SirKenin

Makes sense.  Which convinces me even more that it's something to do with that drive.  You have to get your hands on a Win98 boot disk and a floppy from somewhere.


----------



## tlarkin

http://bootdisk.com/


----------

